

Google preps own version of Ubuntu - bluishgreen
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/01/31/google_goes_desktop_linux/

======
aston
Entirely false. And a really old article, too (Jan 2006).

Goobuntu is the name of the OS Googlers use internally (if they haven't
switched from GHat). I'm not entirely sure if it even counts as a real distro,
since they're not really distributing it to anything but new corporate
machines.

Of all the businesses Google isn't in, OS's are about the ones the furthest
from what they care about. If it involves someone computing on their machine
rather than Google's, it better be driving search engine hits...

~~~
neilk
Seconding this. (Except, the old-as-the-hills Red Hat Google desktop is called
GRHAT).

There are many companies in the Valley that hack up an OS distro for internal
use, either on the desktop or in server farms. It's not that big of a deal.

------
Elfan
Shuttleworth has shot this rumor down as well if it needed repeating:
<http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/20>

